# finishes for burr chestnut



## vinnie_chip (21 Oct 2012)

Hi everyone, I am going to be making a couple of coffee tables and mirror surrounds from some lovely burr chestnut. Would anyone be able to advise me of the best finish to apply to give protection and retain the natural colour? Any help would be great, thanks.. Vinnie.


----------



## CHJ (22 Oct 2012)

Well in turning I use a cellulose sanding sealer and Microcrystalline wax. for items that don't have a lot of wear or handling.

For a stuff that is subject to harder use and I would consider a Table as such I would personally use a Melamine enhanced Lacquer and the wax as that is what I have to hand and the lacquer is quite moisture and abrasion resistant once cured.

No doubt the members from the flat world will be along with various other preferences and pointers based on their experiences.


----------



## vinnie_chip (22 Oct 2012)

Thanks for your reply.. is the lacquer easy to apply? I haven't put a finish of any description on wood before so really don't want to mess it up..


----------



## vinnie_chip (23 Oct 2012)

Mirror surround..


----------



## vinnie_chip (25 Oct 2012)

Anyone want to give any more advise??


----------



## vinnie_chip (26 Oct 2012)

Please???


----------



## MARK.B. (16 Nov 2012)

Would love to see the finished result Vinnie,some sort of oil finish to bring out the beauty of the figuring,as its a mirror its not going to require a rock hard finish ,imho a satin finish would look great.


----------



## vinnie_chip (18 Nov 2012)

Hi Mark, thanks for your reply. Think I will go for a Danish or Osma oil. I haven't got round to making it yet due to family and work commitments. I have just ordered a router bit so I can surface plane both pieces to get them perfectly flat.. will upload photos of my progress after the weekend. Should be able to see the figuring a lot better then.


----------



## vinnie_chip (26 Jan 2013)

All done..


----------



## vinnie_chip (26 Jan 2013)

And another


----------



## marcros (26 Jan 2013)

nicely done. would look great in a big room.


----------



## vinnie_chip (26 Jan 2013)

Thanks marcros, my next mission is to find a buyer with a big room for it


----------



## ColeyS1 (26 Jan 2013)

Phwooooooaaaaaarrrrr. Cmon to sum it up in one word Phwooooooaaaaaarrrrr !!!!!! I like that alot !


----------



## vinnie_chip (26 Jan 2013)

Haha.. thanks ColeyS1.. it was fun making it


----------



## vinnie_chip (28 Jan 2013)

Does anyone know where would be the best place to sell this mirror?


----------



## MARK.B. (29 Jan 2013)

Mirror looks terrific Vinnie,like the use of dutchmen celebrating the joints.


----------



## vinnie_chip (29 Jan 2013)

Thanks Mark


----------



## stevenw1963 (29 Jan 2013)

Certainly is one nice mirror - well done


----------



## vinnie_chip (30 Jan 2013)

Thanks Steven


----------



## psm (3 Feb 2013)

vinnie_chip":3j5n5qwr said:


> Mirror surround..View attachment 1351025617


very nice looking  wood indeed


----------

